# Summer Get-Together?



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

This topic has probably been brought up before, but has anyone considered having a get-together somewhere this summer?

You know, put a face to the name, meet and greet, do the goat dance, do a little fishing type of informal gathering?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I wouldn't mind it at all Mark. Let's see what happens with the post. Any ideas or opinions welcome.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

what part of the state? there is alot of water.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I would be down with that!! We could all gather in kozlows corner, that is pretty centeral.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Kozlow's Korner - hehe I like it!


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Works for me. Makes my drive short. And Koz has to keep showing me there really *are* fish in the water!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'd definitely be interested. Any chance of jumping a tarpon from the beach there? 

Also, anyone who wants to come to the GA get-together on the 15th of next month is welcome to do so.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

i thought that quite a few more folks used this board, espicially on the east coast. just no interest in getting together it seems. too bad.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

I would be up for a gathering of some type.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Even if it's only 6 or so people, I still think it would be fun to do.

All we need to do is find a date that we can all work with and a place.

Mark


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Us Maryland/Delaware and Va*

guys get together all the time. We always have a good feed and great time. It's easy, just do it! .....Tightlines


----------



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

I am interested in getting together. Gosh, if Kozlow is going to supply the drinks and burgers, the least we can do is bring some bait!


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm in all the way, lets just do it!


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

OK, so let's go for it....

Step 1 - Pick a date

Step 2 - Pick a place.


I'm off Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays in May, so I'm flexible on the date. I'm flexible on a place too. My little Ford Ranger will take me wherever I want to go.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

always off saturdays and sundays.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

How does May 22 sound, pick a spot and time. Will it be fishing and fun or just FUN>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Works for me!

What does everyone else's dance card look like for this date?

 

Mark


----------



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

May 22 sounds good to me! NOW,,,,WHERE?


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

*May 22*

Sorry, guys, but I won't be able to make it on the 22nd.  Weekends are my only free days, but I'm booked up in May already, except for the 8th. I'm headed to Costa Rica fishing one weekend  and headed to the Keys fishing the other two weekends   . So unless we're meeting in the Keys..........I'll be thinking of y'all.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The best thing you guys can do is pick a date and stick to it. You'll be surprised how many folks show up.

It took three get-togethers up in my neck of the woods before I could make one, but the third time was a charm. It was a great time.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

OK, let's make it May 22nd than.

Now all we need is suggestions about a place.

Koz, any ideas? 

Mark


----------



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

Sebastian Inlet? Somewhere in Melbourne? Ft. Pierce Inlet North or South (not a lot of parking at South). One of the beach entrances around Sebastian Inlet to Melbourne?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

OK fellow anglers the 22nd it is. Lets make the spot at Spessard Holland North Beach Park
On the beach eight miles south of US Hwy 192, this 4.53-acre community beach park is a well-liked fishing site and a family-favorite picnic and day trip area. 

OR

Spessard Holland South Beach Park
Across from Spessard Holland Golf Course and three and a half miles south of U.S. Hwy. 192, this seven-acre community beach park with seasonal lifeguards is a popular family park with a 150-foot boardwalk and raised picnic areas. 

http://www.flausa.com/interests/beaches/cocoabeaches.php

Both of these places have bathrooms and grills for cookin the catch.
 

If everyone agrees on this I will go and get a permit for them .

Let me know which one and lets take roll call on who might be present and also who wants to bring what or do you want to BYOF and BYOB . Bring your own food or bring your own bottles or cans in this case no glass at the beach . 

Tides for that day give or take .
Day High Tide Height Sunrise Moon Time % Moon
/Low Time Feet Sunset Visible

Sa 22 Low 4:37 AM 0.7 6:29 AM Rise 8:52 AM 6
22 High 10:18 AM 3.2 8:09 PM Set 11:30 PM
22 Low 4:41 PM 0.1
22 High 11:03 PM 3.4


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Don't forget to stick it on the calendar Koz!


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm in, now how do i get there? Coming from State Road 50 and 95. Even 520 or 528 will work.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Starting in ORLANDO, FL on S ORANGE AVE go towards SR-15//N\E SOUTH ST,W SOUTH ST - go 0.1 mi 
2. Turn on E ANDERSON ST - go 0.3 mi 
3. Take SR-408 EAST - go 6.8 mi 
4. Take the SR-417-TOLL SOUTH exit towards INT'L AIRPORT - go 6.7 mi 
5. Take the SR-528-TOLL exit towards COCOA/INT'L AIRPORT, exit #26 - go 0.4 mi 
6. Continue towards SR-528-TOLL EAST/BEE LINE/COCOA/KENNEDY SPACE CENTER - go 1.1 mi 
7. Merge on SR-528 EAST - go 25.3 mi 
8. Take the I-95 SOUTH exit towards MIAMI - go 24.7 mi 
9. Take the US-192 exit towards MELBOURNE/WEST MELBOURNE, exit #180 - go 0.3 mi 
10. Continue towards INT'L AIRPORT/MELBOURNE/WEST MELBOURNE - go < 0.1 mi 
11. Turn on US-192 - go 0.1 mi 
12. Continue on NEW HAVEN AVE W/W NEW HAVEN AVE - go 5.1 mi 
13. Continue on E NEW HAVEN AVE - go 0.3 mi 
14. Continue on E STRAWBRIDGE AVE - go 1.0 mi 
15. Continue on MELBOURNE CSWY - go 1.2 mi 
16. MELBOURNE CSWY becomes 5TH AVE - go 1.0 mi 
17. Turn on MIRAMAR AVE S/S MIRAMAR AVE/SR-A1A - go 1.0 mi 
18. MIRAMAR AVE S/S MIRAMAR AVE/SR-A1A becomes OAK ST/SR-A1A - go 0.7 mi 
19. Turn on OCEAN AVE/SR-A1A - go 0.2 mi 
20. OCEAN AVE/SR-A1A becomes ATLANTIC ST/SR-A1A - go 1.0 mi 

Spessard Holland North Beach Park and Spessard Holland South Beach Park are on your left about 3/4 to 1.0 miles south.











Hope the link works?

Now which place do you all want to meet at the north or south? And what time do you all what to show up there?

Just let me know the details.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I schould be able to make it down, any day, time or place.We'll keep pumping the brewski's in Koz until he gives up the secret fishin holes.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Koz,

Let's go to the park that the fish will be at that day  

Seriously, I have no preference, so I think we should leave this up to Koz's best judgement.

I'll be there. I'll even bring a cooler full of sodas for the non-drinkers. No danger of me having to use the cooler to put fish in!

What Time? 

I've put in a request chit with SHMBO to spend the whole day!

Mark


----------



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

Sounds good! Either beach, anytime, just let me know.


----------

